# Trainer-specific tires - worth it?



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Are trainer tires worth it? How quickly does a trainer kill regular tires? Setting up a second rear wheel with a trainer tire will initially cost more than using normal rear tires, and how much longer does a trainer tire last on the trainer?


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd say that it's worth it. A dedicated trainer wheel is just so convenient. No tire changes needed, no warmups on race setup 9especially a pain for cyclocross), etc. The trainer wheel can be purchased for $40 new. Trainer tire is $40 or less. It will last much longer than a regular one, it sticks nicely to the trainer's roller. Quieter. No chunks coming apart and debris. I've used Conti only but will soon try Schwalbe as it is a little less expensive.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I just use the worn tires I have. I probably have 3 or 4 tires I've taken off the rear wheel of my road bike because they were getting thin, and I just use them on the trainer until they are pretty much totally worn through. I have no idea if a real "trainer tire" actually grips the cylinder better (my tires always slip and squeek when I start up), or if it's just a wear thing.

If I didn't have pretty much a lifetime supply of such tires, I'd probably either buy a real trainer tire or just a $10 cheapo from someplace like Performance. Again, I don't know if there's any advantage to the trainer tire other than avoiding wear and tear on your good road tires.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Trainers are the perfect device for disposing of old, worn out tires that still have a little life left in them, but that you wouldn't want to ride on the road anymore. But having a spare wheel to use them on is certainly handy.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

I also use old, worn out tires that I have on a dedicated trainer wheel. The trainer wheel is my previous race wheel that has cracks at the nipple. At least now it's still useful.


----------



## eriku16 (Jul 27, 2011)

They last a very, very long time.  I got around 675 hours out of a Tacx trainer tire before I replaced it. The center rib is still good, but the surface around it had developed cracks. I could have put more hours on it, but the rubber was not as sticky as it was new. I have a Vittoria mounted now. 

Not only that these tires are more sticky, they roll real smooth and and have less noise. Before, I used old tires and had heat related blow outs, rubber peeling and slippage.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Spare wheel with an old tire. I've ridden my regular tire on the trainer a few times and you can really see the damage it does in just one session.


----------



## Maxpilot (Jul 18, 2010)

Are all 700c rims the same width? I have an old 700c rim on a cross bike that currently has 35mm tires that I could put a cheap 25mm trainer tire on... right? It has a 10speed cog. I think it would work with my bike.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Or you could buy a $10 wire bead tire from Performance.
.
.
.


----------



## nagge (Jan 6, 2012)

I use a trainer tire primarily because a normal tire shed so much rubber particles when going on a trainer. Besides the trainer tire cost me €17 so theres not much of a downside to having one.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Another vote for using the tires that have been retired, so to speak.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Trainer Tire on the Road?.... anyone try that? Is it harder? which will likely make it slide a lot?


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

trainer tire on cheap ebay wheel - never have to worry about it.


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

kneejerk said:


> Trainer Tire on the Road?.... anyone try that? Is it harder? which will likely make it slide a lot?


how about wrapping the rim with plastic bags . Why use anything else but a good quality tire intended for the road use?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

kneejerk said:


> Trainer Tire on the Road?.... anyone try that? Is it harder? which will likely make it slide a lot?


Let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## TimInSeattle (Jan 2, 2012)

*It is too early for April fools jokes.*



kneejerk said:


> Trainer Tire on the Road?.... anyone try that? Is it harder? which will likely make it slide a lot?


You ARE kidding. Right?


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

$10 wire bead from Performance has been doing the trick for me for 3 years and many hours on the trainer. Also have a back supply of old tires if this one ever wears out, which I doubt. I have used this wheel on the road several times when needed, all good.
Wouldn't consider a trainer specific tire - too expensive with only one use


----------



## cyclist2 (Jun 19, 2008)

the reason a trainer tire will outlast a regular tire is because they're made to handle the increased heat
from the friction of the roller.


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I use a trainer tire. I find my regular tire just gets eaten up and requires me to clean up the mess of rubber everywhere. I also only have 1 wheel which means swapping is a pain the ass if I want to ride outdoors. I am a fair weather rider though so I probably won't get out until March / April at the earliest. Unless I buy another wheelset


----------

